# Newbie to Clomid, need help!



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I've just taken my first cycle of Clomid, day 2 - day 6 of my period and now I'm confused. Do we have sex now that I'm off? Or do we have to wait for another period which will show I'm ovulating because that's how the instructions make it seem? We haven't had sex for ages because I haven't been very well so I really need to know when we do it so we have the best chance at pregnancy and not messing it up. I came off today so I presume I'm ovulating but I honestly have no idea. Any help please? 

A very confused Carls xxx


----------



## AnnaBre (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Carls
Have you tried an ovulation predictor stick? it really works well, and then there is no guessing as to if, and when you ovulate. Don't let anyone tell you your stomach problems is psychological! IBS is real and can be very painful. Dietary adjustments can help with the symptoms though. Good luck!


----------



## KH1986 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Carls. Now you have taken all of your 5 days tablets you should ovulate between days 14-21,as every women is different. I now ovulate day 16. If you have some Opks it might be worth using them. Best of luck xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Carls*, I too would invest in some opk's. It would stop all the guess work. Best of luck to you. X


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice ladies so I don't have to wait for another period before trying? I've been told that ovulation prediction kits won't work for me because i've got PCOS so i'm a bit lost really. 

Thanks.


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey Carla. I'm on my 2ww of my 1st cycle of clomid. I've got PCSO, so thought same as you that a opk wouldn't work, but my mum bought me the cb fertility monitor and that worked for me, it showed 2 days of peak fertility and quite a few of high fertility. I've got a fertility app that I kept it all documented on. It might be worth trying some cheap opk's you can buy them in bulk off Amazon and they are fairly cheap. I've got them too. We had BMS every day or every other day from when my period finished till 3 days after ovulation.  My booklet from hospital say 3-4 times a week.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 
Luce xx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you misslucyjane, 

That's cleared it up for me a bit  From what it said in the instructions, I thought I had to wait until I came on again to prove that the clomid worked and I was ovulating? Strange, anyway we can try BMS and see what happens! Much much more positive now, thanks xx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Your more than welcome Carla, glad your feeling more positive. There is a copy of the leaflet I got from my consultant on the net, if that would help. Yeah BMS, till after you ovulate. Are you taking your BBT? Good luck hun. Xx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

If you could send me the link that would be great  Thanks, what's BBT? xx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

The link is http://www.bwhct.nhs.uk/images/downloads/pdf/196_Ovulation_Induction.pdf
BBT is body basal temperature. Xx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks, that's really helpful I didn't get that xx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Your more than welcome hun. Xx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

When you are ovulating do you get like an achy pain in the bottom of your stomach? Been feeling like that all day today and hoping it's because of ovulation? 
Thanks for all your help xxx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah well I had pains in the bottom of my stomach and my ovaries hurt. What cd are you on? Do BMS incase it is ovulation. Your more than welcome hun. Xx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry I'm not used to all this lingo! What's cd? does that mean what day am I on? if so I'm on day 14. Did do BMS and my stomach is still a bit achy, is that a good sign? Also, because we haven't done it in like months, do you think there is a higher chance? Very grateful for your help! This whole site is better than the blimmin' doctors & hospitals!!! For my day 21 blood test what do I need to say? Just that I've had Clomid and I need to see whether I've ovulated? xxx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah cd means cycle day  Yeah my tummy felt achy and weird. But it's sign if ovulation. Higher chance of it working? Is that what you mean hun? Have you got a blood form? Yeah just say 21 days since first clomid tablet. And they test for progesterone, well that's what mine did. Aw your welcome, I'm glad to be of help. Definitely helps me feel better when  am helping others. Xx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah that's what I meant, I bloody hope it's a sign of ovulation  No I haven't got a blood form :/ My specialist was rubbish but he's retired now so hopefully the next one I get will be better, at least I've got the Clomid  xx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

It sounds like a sign of ovulation, have you had am other signs? Yeah they say to have sex no more than once a day. But in that leaflet I showed you it says 3/4 times a week. Because sperm lasts 72 hours in the woman's body when they are ovulating. Oh that's alright then, maybe the next one will be good. Yeah clomid is the good thing. I've started my 2nd cycle today. Xx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

What other signs would there be? Quite clueless about it all. Next time I have a hospital appointment, it'll be with a new specialist because the other has retired thank God, he was horrible! We're having it every other day until my day 21 blood test, trying to get back into the rhythm of it again   72 hours? Wow I didn't realise it was that long. I really hope the Clomid works, seems to be the only tablet I haven't had side effects from! (touch wood) Ooh good luck!  I hope it works out for you xx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

I looked on google for signs of ovulation, that said things like cramps lower down than your stomach that don't feel like pms, breast tenderness, bloating, increased sex drive, increased body temperature. That's from NHS choices website. That's good then, hopefully they will share some more info with you and you will feel more supported. When is your cd21 bloods? I'll have to go for mine in like just over 2 weeks, hate bloods.  Yeah I can't believe it's that long, but that was in NHS website too. Yeah I haven't had any side effects from it this cycle. Thanks hun, hope it works for you too. Xx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Now that you mention it my boobs have been a bit sore & been so bloated! Plus the cramps so guessing it's a good sign  I hope i've already ovulated because we didn't have BMS last night, tonight DF is too tired (long day at work) and tomorrow he has a whole day at work then a karate session! Do you think leaving it for 3 days will be okay, I hope i've already ovulated. I really hope so as the last consultant was so horrible and rude & he wasn't even sure of my diagnosis of PCOs so I don't even know if I've actually got it or not! He was really rude to my mum last time she came with me too. My bloods are on monday, which is day 22 but obviously couldn't get it done on Sunday, guessing it'll still be okay. I don't mind them, i've had so many that i'm just used to it now   xxx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

All sounds like positive stuff hun. 3 nights off will be fine hun, don't worry about doing it all the time. We did last time and in the end it turned into a bit of a chore so we are going to be more laid back this time. What results have they used to diagnose your pcos? When were you diagnosed? I really hope your next consultant is more useful. Yeah it will be fine babe, I went on cd20 last time because cd21 was on a Saturday. Don't think it will make any difference hun. I'm really bad with bloods and any types of tests. Have you had a hcg? Xx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hope so  Thanks, yeah I can see how that can happen. Blood tests because my ultrasounds were always clear, diagnosed about 2 years ago. Yeah I think that's the test they used to say that I had PCOS xx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry took me ages to reply, been busy with work. You had your bloods? How's things going? We are on day 11 so lots of BMS for us atm. Xx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

That's okay, had bloods on monday so going to ring up tomorrow and hopefully they will have the results. Feeling a bit odd still, don't know if i'm just feeling ill or I am pregnant, too early to test anyway. Hopefully the bloods will show that i've ovulated. Good luck to you  xxx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Good luck hun. When can you test? I've got to have my bloods done on 10th march. Yeah it's difficult to know what it is. Xx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you, I got my bloods today all she said was normal no action required? So does that mean I ovulated then? She wasn't very helpful although she did say she'll print out a copy of my results to take to my consultant but I don't have a consultant at the moment and I don't have another appointment so confused! Off work today because I feel so rough :/ I can do a test 1-2 weeks I think so probably leave it 2 weeks so it gives me a definate answer. Trying not to think of it too much in case it is negative but my fiance is getting really excited :/ I keep telling him not to but he thinks this is it! It's going to hurt him so much if the test is negative :/ xxx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

I guess that means the meds worked. If you have a look at your results you should be able to tell by looking at your levels. Yeah it's really hard not to get excited. I'm trying to be more relaxed this time. You having any symptoms hun? Fingers crossed for you. Xx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hope your feeling better today hun. I'm been having some difficult days. Xx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

I hope so! I took a HPT this morning and it was negative but I think it's too early to test. I feel fine today apart from a bit of stomach pain so I guess i'll probably be coming on again :/ but if I do then at least it's working. Just a bit strange how i've been feeling the last few days then today i'm fine apart from some stomach pain. Odd how the female body works!!! Sorry to hear you're having some difficult days, what's wrong? xxx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

I hope it's not af hun. The waiting is so difficult. We are on day 14 and I keep feeling bubbling which apparently is a sign of ovulation but my opk saying high fertility not peak. Just feeling sad and emotional at times. Off work for 10 days atm which I'm hoping is going to help. Have you had any stomach pain today hun? Xx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, AF visited today      so much pain it's unreal, I barely lasted at work and I was only there 4 hours!!! buuuuut that means it's bang on schedule because today would be day 29 so i've actually had a normal 28 day cycle so at least that means that the Clomid is working, round 2 here we go!!! I usually don't come on for 3/4/5 months!! Gutted that i'm not pregnant but at least they're working so time to try again after AF has gone 

I don't know what all my funny symptoms were about because i've never felt like that before, maybe it was just a bug going round or something  

Wow, your news sounds positive! good luck  Yes being off work definitely helps you to relax! is your partner off too? xxx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Aw bless you, I hope the pain has eased. Have you restarted taking the clomid then hun?  Yeah I felt exactly the same, was glad the clomid worked but gutted I wasn't pregnant. I had them too, it is weird having the feelings. How you feeling now? Thanks hun, opk haven't shown ovulation yet. Na his not off with me, but nice to be away from work as it's so busy. Xx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nope, still suffering my stomach hates me I swear!  Yeah started yesterday   Not feeling so good today, my stomach is messing me around a lot  Well I'm sure it will soon! Stay positive, that's what I keep telling myself even though I don't feel it sometimes. Yeah I know that feeling xxx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Aw bless you, that don't sound good at all. Are you usually in that much pain? When I had my period following clomid I had hardly any pain and when I have an induced bleed am in agony. Hate it. Yeah I agree, am having a pretty positive week so am doing well but that's probably got something to do with been off work. How many cycles of clomid have you got? Xx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah I always get a lot of pain with my AF  I'm off work again which is really irritating me, hate being stuck at home! Awh that's good maybe this time you'll be lucky  I've got 30 tablets so I guess I just keep taking them until I run out, still don't know if I have another consultant or another appointment yet.

I'm really ill at the moment so I couldn't take my Clomid last night and i'm not sure about tonight so i've probably messed up this cycle  God damn my body. I will never understand how it works. xxx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Aw hugs, hope your feeling better soon hun. Are the hospital meant to get in touch with you? I've had some proper strange pains/twinges today. Had another banging headache today too. Aw it's not much fun, been at home when ill. You been watching films and chilling? Is it because of af that your really poorly? I'm not too sure what you do when you've missed tablets. Xx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you, well I presume they should get in touch with me seeings as I don't know who my new consultant is and i'm on the waiting list for a Laporoscopy. Do you think that's ovulation pain? the pains you're getting? is it around that time for you yet? Yeah been watching Disney films all day! Luckily my fiance finished at 4 today which was nice. I honestly don't know, maybe it started off as my AF and then I caught a bug or something. I guess it's all interlinked somehow! I guess i'll just take my dose tonight and hope it still works xxx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

I hope they do get in touch with you. If I don't catch during this cycle or next then I need to have a hsg. Yeah could be ovulation pains, if I ovulate the same time as I did last cycle then I would ovulate this weekend. I love Disney films, I've watched a couple of films today. Aw that's nice, has he been looking after you? Just found out another friend has announced she's  pregnant, feeling down now. Aw have you took anything? There is a few bugs going  round. Xxx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah me too! I had a phone call earlier regarding my Laporsocopy but they said next Friday - 1 i'm at work then and 2 I am honestly scared of having it done :/ i've never gone under anesthetic before and it scares the hell out of me. I know I should of taken it but I really don't want it done  Didn't you have a HSG done before? or will you need another one? I had one to check my tubes were clear quite early on. I hope you do wishing you lots of luck!  That's nice, it's good to relax and not worry about work for a while. Yeah he's a star, I honestly don't know what i'd do without him. He's stuck by me through all of this and still called me beautiful even though I looked ill as anything last night!!! Oh no, that's always a blow. Are you close? Does she know what you're going through? Yeah i've just been taking the tablets i've been taking for my stomach pain - Tramadol, Paracetamol, Buscopan and Mebeverine!!! I've been trying to cut down on them as my stomach has been getting better and i've heard Tramadol is addictive if you take it for too long but i've felt so rubbish the last couple of days i've increased the dose again. I managed to eat some rice and a banana late last night and i've had some soup & dry toast today so hopefully I should be back to work tomorrow. My DF is doing overtime on Sunday to try and help out more seeings as i've had two days off this week, bless him, I feel so bad but he doesn't mind xxx


----------

